# December Reef Pics



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 3, 2006)

Coming up on the seven month mark, and the honey moon is finally wearing off. The list of corals I want is much shorter and much harder to come by, so now my wallet is fuller and the tank has time to just grow undisturbed. All the critters are doing well and trying to eat me out of house and home, and I finally found a couple zoanthids I was searching for months to find.

Full Tank Shot






The Zoanthid collection from the side:













The Zoanthid collection from the top down:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 3, 2006)

And some close ups of some of my favorites:

























And the ones I've searched high and low for, Ruby Reds:









Jon


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn, sounds familiar. I hate being out of plants I want. 
Except for that elusive one....

oh, and the reef looks fanTAStic! 
I definitely don't need one of those.


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2006)

Photoshop. That kind of beauty isn't possible "inland."


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm still amazed that those can be mailed/shipped.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 3, 2006)

Since I can't get a good close up of the Ruby Reds, here's a much better close up pic of the details from the original person to find them:





Jon


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2006)

That's fabulous Jon. I love the purple staminodes. 
Hey, they're Phrags right?


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2006)

That's looking awsome Jon:clap: :clap: 

How's your mandarin goby doing?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 3, 2006)

He's still feisty and greedy as ever. He and the gramma are so different though. When the camera comes out, he takes off into the rockwork and the gramma tries to be in every pic. Having to feed the tank so much has been leading to some algae issues, but nothing too bad.

Jon


----------



## gore42 (Dec 4, 2006)

Jon, this is truly a thing of beauty! I've only just started to get interested in reef tanks myself... I don't have one, and I'm trying to resist. Luckily, my bank account makes that part easy  

A couple of years ago, my Dad had a 255 gallon aquarium installed in a wall in his new house... but he decided to dedicate it to fish. But on my last visit, as soon as I got in the door, he took me downstairs to see the new reef tank (still in just a 60 gallon tank) and from the look in his eye... it will be moved into a massive thank soon.... and I find that I can spend a lot more time looking at all of the little things in a reef tank than I can watching just fish, even really beautiful ones.

- Matt


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice Jon but the algae is also a product of the lighting. Matt, warn your dad that some fish love to eat coral and shrimp so mixing the 2 together must be carefully done.


----------

